# Which android phone?



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Guys & Girls :wave:

Due an upgrade from my cranky galaxy s2 this month and want some real world experiences. Between the s4 (initial thought) xperia z and the HTC one at the mo. 

So who's got them? 
I'd like it to be as robust as the s2 as I work on sites and at height so no good if it shatters the minute you breath on it.

Other suggestions of course welcome but I don't get on with ios so don't bother 

Cheers


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Bud the S4 is an amazing phone.Samsung Jelly Bean is super smooth to use as well.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

rayner said:


> Hi Guys & Girls :wave:
> 
> Due an upgrade from my cranky galaxy s2 this month and want some real world experiences. Between the s4 (initial thought) xperia z and the HTC one at the mo.
> 
> ...


Them or it? I couldn't see why anyone person would want to own all three 
I have the Xperia Z, have been pleased with it, none of the short comings about the screen that many forum posters harp on about, however if you want a handset that 'everybody' is talking about, then the HTC ONE or the S4, the Xperia Z has just had an update to android 4.2.2 but I have only noticed a change in the lock screen, the contrast is supposed to be improved but as said I have not noticed any difference. All will work with all the UK 4G offerings unlike one of the fruit based competitors.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Avanti said:


> Them or it? I couldn't see why anyone person would want to own all three
> I have the Xperia Z, have been pleased with it, none of the short comings about the screen that many forum posters harp on about, however if you want a handset that 'everybody' is talking about, then the HTC ONE or the S4, the Xperia Z has just had an update to android 4.2.2 but I have only noticed a change in the lock screen, the contrast is supposed to be improved but as said I have not noticed any difference. All will work with all the UK 4G offerings unlike one of the fruit based competitors.


:lol:

I meant who's got one of them yeah lol

I do like the idea of water and dust resistance. Tiny bit of rain and my phone does nothing


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

rayner said:


> :lol:
> 
> I meant who's got one of them yeah lol
> 
> I do like the idea of water and dust resistance. Tiny bit of rain and my phone does nothing


The water proofing works fine, I have shown off the feature a few times to horrified on lookers, get about 40hrs between charges without stamina mode on, it's pocket friendly enough and the pics are great even on 9meg setting, I have played games on there but I'm not a gamer.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I had a similar choice and went for the S4.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Played with quite a few. 

The Nexus 4 was on my list, but since release things have moved on. 

I got a HTC One and LOVE it. It was between that, the S4 and the Sony but I quite liked HTC sense (a lot of 'why hasn't anyone done that before' innovations that work seamlessly in the background). It's also nicely made, where the S4 feels plastic and tacky. Also sounds great.

Only thing that lets it down really is the camera. The Sony is wonderfully made, water resistant and the camera was miles better. Just didn't feel as slick to me.

I don't think you would feel short changed with any of them.

Not sure what accessories are about for the others, but I went on amazon and bought 4 different cheap 'gel' cases, all of which are actually a perfect fit and were dirt cheap, whereas for my old iphone the cases were all more expensive and a rubbish fit


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

maggi133 said:


> Played with quite a few.
> 
> The Nexus 4 was on my list, but since release things have moved on.
> 
> ...


They will all have plenty of accessories, I don't use a case with mine, but have the DK26 charging dock, saves removing the flap to charge, I noticed yesterday there is a wireless charging case for the Z, but hear it's £80 .


----------



## Scorpio (May 29, 2006)

I went for the S4 mainly because I'm the sort of the bloke that looks at sar ratings and some of the other android phones were a bit high, but I think they are all good, and I like htc sense the best it must be said.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Starting to think I've gone round in a big circle now lol.

Can't stand cases on phones personally and I think after having the slightly 'taky' feeling s2 for a couple of years I would rather have either the One or the Z now as Samsung haven't bothered making the build any better. 

Can anyone tell me what the screens are made out of on the Z and One? My s2's gorilla glass has taken a LOT of abuse so I wouldn't want to go for anything else really.

Cheers for the posts so far, very helpful :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I have had the new Galaxy S4 for a month now - It's totally brilliant. There is not a single thing I don't like about it.

Buy all means chose something else... but IMHO you will be buying 2nd best 

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

SBM said:


> I have had the new Galaxy S4 for a month now - It's totally brilliant. There is not a single thing I don't like about it.
> 
> Buy all means chose something else... but IMHO you will be buying 2nd best
> 
> ...


:lol: 
Played with one fir a couple of minutes and it was great. I wonder if they've improved the reliability though?

Oh and what's the battery life like out of a perfect test facility mate?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

my missus is forever charging her Galaxy S4.. but to be fair, when shes not chargin it, it seems like its never out her flipping hand :lol:

Genuinely, she is charging it at least once a day though (usually more).

Ive got a HTC sensation XL myself..had it almost 2 years and its been more or less perfect. similar situation to you now that my contract is almost out so ill be watching this with interest.


----------



## chris_786 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm in the same boat, the ONLY thing putting me off the HTC ONE is the camera...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

chris_786 said:


> I'm in the same boat, the ONLY thing putting me off the HTC ONE is the camera...


this is my concern too. with my sensation XL the camera has been pretty rubbish - it does take pictures fine, but seems much more grainy than my Sony Xperia, or SWMBO's Galaxy S4.. If the HTC One is like that too it would definately put me right off it.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I can't get anywhere near a full day out of my s2 without a charge (unless I forget to pay my bill and they cut me off of course lol) so that is definitely something I've been looking at. The batteries in all 3 seem to be a lot bigger than mine but the phones are also a lot more powerful  

I read somewhere of over 24 hrs out of the s4 playing hd video but I've never found myself watching 24hrs of video? Why can't they give them to someone to do real world testing rather than stupid claims like that?

Looking like the Z atm as I do like a good camera :thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have done some testing on my S3 with regards to the battery which I think will be relevant to most batteries.

I had read, seen posts etc saying about having wifi switched on kills the power, bluetooth, poor RF signal, etc

I have had quite a bit of time at home recently and done a few tests.

The main drain has been the MOBILE DATA. I could lose about 15% overnight with mobile data on. If I switch to wifi is only about 5-7%. If I just have RF on then its about 3-4%

When at home I have wifi on and mobile data off. Mainly as I get poor download speed in my house.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Mick said:


> this is my concern too. with my sensation XL the camera has been pretty rubbish - it does take pictures fine, but seems much more grainy than my Sony Xperia, or SWMBO's Galaxy S4.. If the HTC One is like that too it would definately put me right off it.


The camera does pale in comparison to the competition to be honest in daylight, however it is set to unrealistically high contrast out the box which makes the photos look a lot more grainy than they really are. However I've never managed to take a blurry photo with it which is quite impressive compared to my wife's old Galaxy Nexus.

Overall though the One is a really quality phone, much better built than any phone on the market IMO, and if you ever pass time watching youtube on your phone the sound is actually very impressive.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

SBM said:


> I have had the new Galaxy S4 for a month now - It's totally brilliant. There is not a single thing I don't like about it.
> 
> Buy all means chose something else... but IMHO you will be buying 2nd best
> 
> ...


I'm sure the owner of any handset feels the same about their purchase. :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

rayner said:


> Can anyone tell me what the screens are made out of on the Z and One? My s2's gorilla glass has taken a LOT of abuse so I wouldn't want to go for anything else really.


My One X+ is gorilla glass so I would imagine the One is too?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Got a job to do in a phone shop soon so I'm going to try to squeeze it in tomorrow so I can have a play with all 3  should be able to answer the questions that have come up for me too.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Phone shop was useless. Not one of the 3 I'm looking at were there. Back to square one :wall:

Avanti couple things if you don't mind mate. Has the Z got signal boost over wifi? Also does it auto-resend texts if you've got no signal?


Edit: if anyone else wanted to know, all three have gorilla glass :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

rayner said:


> Phone shop was useless. Not one of the 3 I'm looking at were there. Back to square one :wall:
> 
> Avanti couple things if you don't mind mate. *Has the Z got signal boost over wifi? Also does it auto-resend texts if you've got no signal?
> *
> ...


Those I don't know, well sort of, the booster thing I deffo don't know as it is never a feature I required, as for the resend of texts, I understand it keeps trying a few times to send until there is signal, lack of signal is not something I experience very often, which shop did you go into? O2 usually have them on display and some larger CPW.
On Friday I had a note on the pC to say Android 4.2.2 is available, I notice the battery life seems to be further extended.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

They are all gorilla glass but I believe the s4 is the 3rd gen, I know the htc is 2nd. Either way, the htc feels better built, less plasticy.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Avanti said:


> Those I don't know, well sort of, the booster thing I deffo don't know as it is never a feature I required, as for the resend of texts, I understand it keeps trying a few times to send until there is signal, lack of signal is not something I experience very often, which shop did you go into? O2 usually have them on display and some larger CPW.
> On Friday I had a note on the pC to say Android 4.2.2 is available, I notice the battery life seems to be further extended.


Twas an orange shop (do the front every year or 2) They don't get many requests for anything other than a base model Nokia or the iPhone 5 apparently so don't bother to stock the S4, Z or One. No wonder they don't sell many!

Cheers, the auto resend sounds the same as my S2 which is good.

Signal boost is really handy to me as the minute I walk though my front door the signal drops. Apparently not a lot of phones have it now but they couldn't give me a definite answer on the 3 here unfortunately. I'll have to have a dig around online.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

I have the HTC one x+ it's a fantastic phone, so quick even when you really make it work hard, smooth between menus and such.
Screen is fantastic for movies and photos, much better than my mates S3.

And the X+ got upgrades like better battery and bits. I get 2 days use out of a charge (something almost no smart phone gives) and that inc playing games on my lunch break.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

i have had a S3 and have a S4 currently and tbh the difference once you turn all the gimmicks of the S4 off are not too much different from the S3.

I think if you want a phone for browsing the web and calls and text a few games and music you would be better off getting a S3 and a cheaper tariff


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rayner said:


> Twas an orange shop (do the front every year or 2) They don't get many requests for anything other than a base model Nokia or the iPhone 5 apparently so don't bother to stock the S4, Z or One. No wonder they don't sell many!
> 
> Cheers, the auto resend sounds the same as my S2 which is good.
> 
> Signal boost is really handy to me as the minute I walk though my front door the signal drops. Apparently not a lot of phones have it now but they couldn't give me a definite answer on the 3 here unfortunately. I'll have to have a dig around online.


Sounds a very outdated phone shop. Many have big ranges of phones for trial.

I'd personally go for the S4.

I had a shot of the Samsung Mega too. That thing is huge and nearer to a tablet than a phone.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

jamie s said:


> i have had a S3 and have a S4 currently and tbh the difference once you turn all the gimmicks of the S4 off are not too much different from the S3.
> 
> I think if you want a phone for browsing the web and calls and text a few games and music you would be better off getting a S3 and a cheaper tariff


Just realised I have never said what I use the phone for 

Exactly what's in Jamie's post :thumb:

Thanks I'll have a think about that one.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Sounds a very outdated phone shop. Many have big ranges of phones for trial.
> 
> I'd personally go for the S4.
> 
> I had a shot of the Samsung Mega too. That thing is huge and nearer to a tablet than a phone.


It is atm. Due a big refurb at the end of the month for the big EE/ Orange merge when they'll be having a much better display etc.
I was up there tarting up the front for some photos tomorrow 

I'm going round in circles here tbh and even the reviews differ massively. I think that any of them will be fine in reality but I don't want to end up with a really unreliable one or something as my S2 has become recently :wall:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Speed limit: 70. But I bet you drive something that goes quicker. 

Just cos you only text and call, doesn't mean you wouldn't use the features. Of course don't spend more than you need / want to. Best to find a shop with all 3 and try them. Hopefully one without an operators overlay (as they ALWAYS ruin it)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rayner said:


> It is atm. Due a big refurb at the end of the month for the big EE/ Orange merge when they'll be having a much better display etc.
> I was up there tarting up the front for some photos tomorrow
> 
> I'm going round in circles here tbh and even the reviews differ massively. I think that any of them will be fine in reality but I don't want to end up with a really unreliable one or something as my S2 has become recently :wall:


Everybody will always have a big sway to what they own.

All the top smart phones do far more that you'll ever use it for. They are becoming a bit of a peeing contest of what does something just that little better when we'd probably not notice.

They are getting to be fashion items more than anything.

Probably not wise to ask me about reliability as I have a shocking record of breaking all brands of phone. They have all developed faults with no apparent reason as I do take of them.

My HTC Sensation XE was the only one not to. After 14 months I did drop it with the charger plugged in and it landed on it and broke the micro usb port. That was purely my fault.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

My recommendation is a Samsung gt9305i.... (S4 LTE) same memory as a S4 and not much cpu behind as well.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

jamie s said:


> My recommendation is a Samsung gt9305i.... (S4 LTE) same memory as a S4 and not much cpu behind as well.


S3 LTE you mean?

That's what I'm using now.

Can you still buy them? I haven't seem them in the shops since the release of the S4. You get the mini and the normal S3 but no LTE.

I thought they would have stopped it to leave enough of a gap between the S3 to the S4.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

maggi133 said:


> Speed limit: 70. But I bet you drive something that goes quicker.
> 
> Just cos you only text and call, doesn't mean you wouldn't use the features. Of course don't spend more than you need / want to. Best to find a shop with all 3 and try them. Hopefully one without an operators overlay (as they ALWAYS ruin it)


Yeah true, also do quotes and invoices, games and take a lot of pics. My S2 has stuff on it that I used to use when I first had it but after the initial showing off phase...

But then I suppose I wouldn't be asking about flagship phones if I didn't want to show off


----------



## chris_786 (Feb 20, 2010)

I spoke to 02 today and the lady advised me to wait untill the 29th of this month which is when 4G goes live, she said there would be 'better deals around' at that time.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have the Xperia z and it's a great phone only thing I don't like is its a little too big.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

chris_786 said:


> I spoke to 02 today and the lady advised me to wait untill the 29th of this month which is when 4G goes live, she said there would be 'better deals around' at that time.


Already live on orange/ EE.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chris_786 said:


> I spoke to 02 today and the lady advised me to wait untill the 29th of this month which is when 4G goes live, she said there would be 'better deals around' at that time.


It goes live along with Vodafone but both in limited areas initially.



rayner said:


> Already live on orange/ EE.


Again limited coverage areas.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm still not convinced by 4G.










That's what I get in Aberdeen. Even when it drops down to 3G I still get 7.5mb.

It streams videos without any issue at all and I've never been left thinking that I need something faster.

Many of the 4G plans have too low data allowances. If you were using your phone to make good use of the high speed, you'd soon reach many of the allowances.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I'm still not convinced by 4G.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the HTC & Z its the same price that I'm paying now to go to 4g on EE and about £3 p/m more for the S4 all with 8 gig data (I use about 2) so even if it's the same I'm not too worried.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Kerr said:


> S3 LTE you mean?
> 
> That's what I'm using now.
> 
> ...


Yep a S3LTE ... not a S4 as i typed!!

And you can get one here:-
http://shop.ee.co.uk/samsung-galaxys-iii-lte-16gb-titanium/pay-monthly/details/ :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the help peeps :thumb: went for the HTC One in the end. Couldn't resist the feel of it :argie: should be with me Friday.

Not a bad deal - £35 p/m unlimited calls & texts and 2gb data. Cheaper than my s2. 

Thanks again


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

im thinking of getting the s4 ..300mins unlimited txts 500mb internet and free phone cost all for 27 a month


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> im thinking of getting the s4 ..300mins unlimited txts 500mb internet and free phone cost all for 27 a month


500mb is too low in my opinion and 300mins is not much either.

If you use the phone for the internet and streaming videos, 500mb will be used up with ease and you'll be looking at additional charges.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I have 500 mb atm I rarely go below 300 and I have 100 mins at the min and never go below 70 so its plent for me


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

My average is 160MB a day for my HTC One. Lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> My average is 160MB a day for my HTC One. Lol


And will fall to about 5mb when porn is banned.........


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

I watch Youtube vids at lunch time on my Onex+, i get 1gig a month, never gone above 500mb.


And they wont ban porn. It's loved by tomany of us.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Kerr said:


> That's what I get in Aberdeen. Even when it drops down to 3G I still get 7.5mb.
> 
> It streams videos without any issue at all and I've never been left thinking that I need something faster.


This is the thing that annoys me about all the adverts. They all talk about good streaming blah blah but a good solid 3G will do what most of that side of things fine.

They claim that some of the 4G signals will be much better at going through buildings so at the moment thats one of the reason to get it.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

^^ We'll see! I never believe hype too much but I have seen an s4 vs my s2 in the same place trying to get navigation to the same place. The s4 (on 4g) locked on in under 10 secs whereas I'd have been half way there by the time mine picked it up. I'm still not convinced though as the s4 is much more powerful than my s2 so was it 4g or just q better phone.....?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I made the jump from the s2 to the s4 and im glad I did, I looked at the htc one and just didnt like the feel or the way it operated, I have had to exchange the s4 due to a fault, but my provider EE changed it straight away and my current handset has been faultless since


----------

